# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  minoxidal widout propecia?

## stressdfella

ok, i 'v finally decided to use minoxidal for my hair loss problem. The thing is that i read somewhere that minox hardly works widout propecia. I , being 21, dnt thnk propecia would be gud fr me. Plus, d potential side effects really freak me out. So , what should i do?

----------


## Tracy C

Hi stressdfella,

Minoxidil is a growth stimulant.  It stimulates hair that can grow back to grow back - but it does nothing to block the hormone that triggers hereditary hair loss.  Finasteride blocks the hormone that triggers hereditary hairs loss - but it does nothing to stimulate hair that can grow back to grow back.  These two medications do two different things.  When using them together they help each other.

Between Minoxiil and Finasteride, Finasteride is more effective beause it more directly addresses the cause of hereditary hair loss.  Minoxidil basically only addresses the symptom.

What you choose to do is entirely up to you.  It depends on how much your hair loss bothers you - and how aggressive your hair loss is.  The best thing to do is see a doctor who specilizes in treating hair loss.  Here is a link to help you find one.

http://www.iahrs.org/hair-transplant/

Do not allow yourself to fall victim to the fear mongering over Finasteride that has been going on.  Talk it over with a real doctor to get the real facts.  You can find the most truthful information about treating hereditary hair loss at this link.

http://www.americanhairloss.org/

Since you are already using Minoxidil, consider adding Nizoral or Nizoral A-D shampoo to your regime.  Use it once per week in place of your regular shampoo.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Tracy's advice is good.

I also want to add that there is nothing wrong with taking finasteride at your age. At 21 your body is done growing. If you were 16 I would have more reservations.

Last bit of advice: minoxidil without finasteride is not a good investment in my view. You may see short-term improvement, but you will lose your gains before long as DHT continues to attack your follicles.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> Plus, d potential side effects really freak me out. So , what should i do?


 Do not go down the propecia road. Its now official. I talked against it all along and I was right all this time. Two top US Universities studies have gone public, professors, MDs, they all speak out against propecia now. Risks are not only serious, but can be permanent too. Merck has no anwser, they have even disabled their own website - propecia.com

Please read the entire article:
"Doctors link hair growth drug to sexual dysfunction, depression and cancer"
http://www.examiner.com/courts-in-ba...#ixzz1mLgDjzw3

----------


## 25 going on 65

A study of 71 patients who were complaining of undesirable conditions before being selected to participate?
No representative sample, no control group, an unfunded study that no one can reproduce the results of...

This is about as "official" as a Michael Moore documentary.

"Every MD and professor speaks out against Propecia now"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

More fear mongering. Examiner.com, ha.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> A study of 71 patients who were complaining of undesirable conditions before being selected to participate?
> No representative sample, no control group, an unfunded study that no one can reproduce the results of...
> 
> This is about as "official" as a Michael Moore documentary.
> 
> "Every MD and professor speaks out against Propecia now"... 
> 
> More fear mongering. Examiner.com, ha.


 No, disinformation again, they were completely healthy and with no problems whatsover, they weren't old either.

People can choose truth or believe in lies. Believe 2 top US universities studies, professors, MDs and professional journalist or believe Your attempts to discriminate perfectly legitimate evidence.

----------


## 25 going on 65

It's even worse than I thought.
Spencer himself has addressed this:

http://www.thebaldtruth.com/hair-los...eride-syndrom/

"Arizona Sexual Experience Scale." Hahaha

----------


## 2020

> No, disinformation again, they were completely healthy and with no problems whatsover, they weren't old either.
> 
> People can choose truth or believe in lies. Believe 2 top US universities studies, professors, MDs and professional journalist or believe Your attempts to discriminate perfectly legitimate evidence.


 how about this:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21980923

sample size: 3177
people who got side effects: 23 (0.7%)


^ how could this happen if propecia is so dangerous??

----------


## rupe

> I also want to add that there is nothing wrong with taking finasteride at your age. At 21 your body is done growing. If you were 16 I would have more reservations.


 Sexual sides effects are more common in men in their mid 20s and below.

----------


## Tracy C

> Sexual sides effects are more common in men in their mid 20s and below.


 I do not know if that is true but it makes sense to me that a young male who is not yet finished going through puberty could have a problem.  However, I am not a doctor so what do I know.

----------


## jpm

I fear that you will be 'fighting' Stressedtothebald on every thread that comes out about the use of finasteride. 

I personally have been on it for about 2.5 months with no sides. 

I think that natural remedies dont work and even if they did, they would have the same sides as fin. If a natural remedy can lower DHT to the same level as fin, then its going to have the same effect in the body.

the only way this will be resolved is when Stressedtothebald realises natural remedies won't work. I hate to say it because I really wish they did. But like most drugs, synthesised normally trumps natural

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Sexual sides effects are more common in men in their mid 20s and below.


 Teens I can understand, but men in their 20's? Where can I read about that? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> I fear that you will be 'fighting' Stressedtothebald on every thread that comes out about the use of finasteride. 
> 
> I personally have been on it for about 2.5 months with no sides. 
> 
> I think that natural remedies dont work and even if they did, they would have the same sides as fin. If a natural remedy can lower DHT to the same level as fin, then its going to have the same effect in the body.
> 
> the only way this will be resolved is when Stressedtothebald realises natural remedies won't work. I hate to say it because I really wish they did. But like most drugs, synthesised normally trumps natural


 No one is fighting me. If anything people are fighting the truth, and since recently they are fighting legitimate evidence, 2 top US Universities studies, propecia promoters are also fighting all these professors, MDs, they even fight the journalist because they don't like the fact that someone published the news..

Finasteride is a chemical drug, these natural anti-DHT compounds a completely different ball game. Mechanisms of action I believe are completely different, the side damage that appears with finasteride is not appearing with saw palmetto, beta sitosterol, ganoderma lucidum etc.

Besides, the truth is out now. Propecia is a finished drug. They've put down their own website and will be facing heavy charges on court. The game is over for propecia..

----------


## Tracy C

> If anything people are fighting the truth...


 That is a big pile of BS.

----------


## Maradona

minoxidil is good as long as theres vellus hair or the hair loss is recent, for example you could have had hair loss for 10 years yet still have them minituarized, that's where it can help you, if the follicle is still alive.

I was able to regrow hair at my temples with minoxidil I was static but unfortunately I had the side effects and I am slowly quitting rogaine.

The side effects were too much for me...same with propecia.

However know that I am in the very very small percentage of rogaine side effects.  With Propecia I had the sides but they were not permanent and the incidence is VERY VERY LOW for permanent sides.

You can only try minoxidil you never know.

GL.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## stressdfella

[/QUOTE]Since you are already using Minoxidil, consider adding Nizoral or Nizoral A-D shampoo to your regime.  Use it once per week in place of your regular shampoo.[/QUOTE]

thanx tracy.  :Smile:  . I have not actually started minoxidal now. Guess, i should consult a dermo first. I have recently started using nizoral . M gonna use it twice a week for a month then i'l do it once per week. Hope it helps. Thank u maa'm agn!

----------


## stressdfella

> Since you are already using Minoxidil, consider adding Nizoral or Nizoral A-D shampoo to your regime.  Use it once per week in place of your regular shampoo.


 thanx tracy.  :Smile:  . I have not actually started minoxidal now. Guess, i should consult a dermo first. I have recently started using nizoral . M gonna use it twice a week for a month then i'l do it once per week. Hope it helps. Thank u maa'm agn!

----------


## mcw

what is considered regrowth? propecia, in my case, has caused an intense shed within the first 2 months 3 wks of taking it. and if i understand it correctly, this is normal, but as stated above, "propecia does not cause regrowth". then how so, will this shed hair return, or is that hair not even considered regrowth? confused

----------


## 2020

> what is considered regrowth? propecia, in my case, has caused an intense shed within the first 2 months 3 wks of taking it. and if i understand it correctly, this is normal, but as stated above, "propecia does not cause regrowth". then how so, will this shed hair return, or is that hair not even considered regrowth? confused


 propecia protects your follicles from further damage.... hair shed WILL regrow because the follicles are still active and possibly even healthier due to Propecia.

Shed is a good sign. Stick to Propecia for at least a year.

----------


## Tracy C

> what is considered regrowth? propecia, in my case, has caused an intense shed within the first 2 months 3 wks of taking it. and if i understand it correctly, this is normal, but as stated above, "propecia does not cause regrowth". then how so, will this shed hair return, or is that hair not even considered regrowth? confused


 Propecia does not "make" hair grow.  Propecia "allows" hair to grow.  It's really not so complicated.

The hair that sheds out was from hair follicles that were damaged by DHT.  The hairs that shed out grow back.  When that hair grows back it will be stronger and a little thicker than it was before - because Propecia is blocking the hormone that is causing the damage to those hair follciles.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> what is considered regrowth? propecia, in my case, has caused an intense shed within the first 2 months 3 wks of taking it. and if i understand it correctly, this is normal, but as stated above, "propecia does not cause regrowth". then how so, will this shed hair return, or is that hair not even considered regrowth? confused


 If You ask me - regrowth should be firstly described as seeing hairs in the bald spots, and in the 2nd place it should mean added density in the places where the remaining hair is thinning. If neither of those happen - there is no regrowth, simple as that ! In that sense, way too many people report using the hazardous drug, but have not experienced any visible regrowth in true sense of the word. Whats the point I wonder.. many have ruined their health and haven't even seen a single additional hair.. so much of the 'proven' man-poison drug called propecia.

----------


## 25 going on 65

I have had some regrowth on finasteride and 2% ketconazole, particularly in the crown area. I'm sure it would be more noticeable with minoxidil, but I don't use it.

STTB is out of line calling finasteride a hazardous man-poison. There isn't research demonstrating that anyone has "ruined their health" with this medication.

----------

